# Board and Train NJ



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey thanks for taking the time to read my post. I have a 18 month old female that is pretty well behaved but really could benefit from some fine tuning. I know some are against a board and train, I understand why. However, I have built a training relationship with her and am now looking to fine tune her skills to perfection. I also just found out I'm going to be a dad in 7 months so some of the behavioral issues I've been having need to be nipped in the bud. Please tell me if you know of any in NJ 
I have found Carlos Rojas as well as Debbie Zappia in upstate. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I train with Deb Zappia. Highly recommend the trainers at Proformance K9.

Also, you may want to check with Beth Bradley at
Dog Obedience Training - Beth Bradley
I don't know as she does B/T but she may be able to recommend someone closer to you.


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I train with Deb Zappia. Highly recommend the trainers at Proformance K9.
> 
> Also, you may want to check with Beth Bradley at
> Dog Obedience Training - Beth Bradley
> I don't know as she does B/T but she may be able to recommend someone closer to you.


Can you tell me some more about Deb Zappia? I'm having more in home issues that need to be straightened out. I like the fact that Deb does obedience training as well. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Also has anyone heard of k9 basics?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My advice is call Proformance K9 directly. Tell them what issues you are having and they'll tell you if they can help you.

Deb is one of the best dog trainers in the world. That's not even an exaggeration. 

Beth is also excellent. Talk to them both.


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> My advice is call Proformance K9 directly. Tell them what issues you are having and they'll tell you if they can help you.
> 
> Deb is one of the best dog trainers in the world. That's not even an exaggeration.
> 
> Beth is also excellent. Talk to them both.


Have you heard of k9 basics?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

